# Black Russian (Pumpernickel) Bread



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 7, 2022)

First time baked bread in months.  This is a mix from Prepared Pantry.  Waiting on Easter to look for new oven hoping for a sale.  Looking at the temps should bake OK but everything taking a lot longer to bake than should and was part of my electrical problems at the house.  Temp set at 350.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 7, 2022)

Looks great Brian!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 7, 2022)

Thats mighty fine bread......like


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes sir, fine looking loaf Brian !


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh man! That looks so good! That is a skill!


----------



## Nodak21 (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice bread, looks tasty. What’s wrong with your oven?


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 7, 2022)

Looking good Brian.  I'd sure like to have a couple slices with some room temp smoked butter.

Care to share your recipe?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 8, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Nice bread, looks tasty. What’s wrong with your oven?


Started getting error saying control board bad than when my water lines where getting energized it would go away when oven breaker shut off.  Got electric working correct now but everything takes a lot longer to bake than should.  It does have pretty big temp swings.  It time to get rid of it.  If no Easter sale I will just buy one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2022)

Great looking bread there Brian!
Now you just need some pastrami to go with it!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 8, 2022)

Good looking bread Brian. Nice Job

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2022)

That looks Great, Brian!!
All I would do is smack some Butter on there, and fold it in half!!
Yum!!
Like.

Bear


----------

